# "RailWire" to provide 4/8/16/32 mbps, UNLIMITED @ Home



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 20, 2008)

Railtel(RailWire), a public sector organisation under the Railways taking care of the transport behemoths telecommunication aspects, is now planning to exploit its vast reach by providing high speed broadband connectivity.

The venture will be initiated in Karnataka, at Bellary, Tumkur and a small pocket in Whitefield before being extended across the country. It is expected to begin within two months.

Christened “Railwire”, the initiative’s aim is to provide an application driven network with high speed access to the internet at an affordable cost. Given the low PC penetration, Railtel also plans to manufacture “Thin client PCs”, ranging between Rs 4,000 and Rs 5,000, in association with a partner. 

“The thrust is to provide these services in Tier-II and Tier-III cities as the Tier-I cities are somewhat well connected. Hence, the idea to pilot the project at the above districts,” sources said. 

*www.deccanherald.com/DeccanHerald.com/Content/Mar162008/scroll2008031657759.asp?section=updatenews
*vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=8612/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html
*www.railwire.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43



> Home Access: Unlimited Usage
> 
> Plan No.     /Port Speed*/Monthly Charges**(InRupee)
> 
> ...


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 20, 2008)

The charges look good. But why are they targeting Tier-II and Tier-III cities. In Tier-I cities, connection may be there but the charges are much higher than these. I think once they provide connectivity on Tier-I cities, competitiors will also be forced to lower their charges. Good for the consumer.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 20, 2008)

Schemes looks attractive, but india mein to itna speed ka infrastructure nehi hai


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 20, 2008)

2 Mbps UL is attractive for me !


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 20, 2008)

@Tech.Masti,

they will be using the railway's present infrastructure which was previously and currently used for their internal communication needs.

I've read somewhere that it wont be using the NIB and there is no "upto x mb/s" crap


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

WooHoo! I hope it comes to Mumbai soon.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2008)

whoa !! i hope it comes to mysore. .


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

It can also lead to BSNL & MTNL reducing their rates.........


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

pure bliss


_


----------



## kato (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm.. from what I have heard and seen from my friends at railways and living in railway quarters, they always get crappy connection speed.

The price looks promising. If such thing is introduced in Tier-I cities then definitely other ISPs will be forced to reduce their prices. But I am pretty sure others will try to create hindrance for such a project.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope it comes to delhi


----------



## xbonez (Apr 20, 2008)

bah! another scheme to get our hopes up....i no longer get excited reading about such things


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope it comes to Delhi and makes MTNL and Airtel reduce rates.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 20, 2008)

Plans are Always Good, lets see if they are good at execution also.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2008)

wow  ..awesome... 

i can live with 1:4... coz in my village... many wont use...

i will go for 2MB or 1MB connection if launched...

superb...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 20, 2008)

2MP unlimited at 1220  OMG, i want this


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 20, 2008)

well dude its India , might be an optical illusion


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

lets see, 4Mbps looks good and within budget


----------



## techtronic (Apr 21, 2008)

2 Mbps looks cool


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 21, 2008)

anybody from "..Bellary, Tumkur and a small pocket in Whitefield.." here?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonderful plans. Hope it comes to Hyderabad soon.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

Very Cheap indeed  but i have one question :
Does it provide reliable assured speeds?


----------



## hellgate (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm feeling a sudden urge to shift to 1 of these places ASAP.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 22, 2008)

Gr8 news. Hope it gets implemented soon in mumbai. 

BTW, can sum1 plz tell wat is this?



> *Port speeds are on 1:4 contention ratio


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Gr8 news. Hope it gets implemented soon in mumbai.
> 
> BTW, can sum1 plz tell wat is this?


Means Upload speeds would be 1/4th of Total download speed.

like a 1mpbs connection would have 256kpbs upload speed


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Wonderful plans. Hope it comes to Hyderabad soon.



+1


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Means Upload speeds would be 1/4th of Total download speed.
> 
> like a 1mpbs connection would have 256kpbs upload speed




No, that's not what it means.

Contention ratio is the ratio in which no. of users content for bandwidth on the same port. In short, 4 people will be using the same port/card at the DSLAM in the exchange. So, if the port/card is 4Mbps, then it's contented between 4 users.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 23, 2008)

nice plan i hope customer service r better than bsnl


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Means Upload speeds would be 1/4th of Total download speed.
> 
> like a 1mpbs connection would have 256kpbs upload speed


It means that you will get anywhere between 1/4th to full of the mentioned speed. Heh.. I was keeping an eye on this, this sucks anyway. As they have already mentioned the contention ratio, you cannot complain if you get 256kbps on your 1mbps line


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2008)

I am sorry guys, i got this one wrong


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

2Mbps FTW!  

But aren't we shaking our leg a bit too fast? Let's wait till it's implemented tested out & then raved about before actually going all ga-ga over it & hoping it comes here,there & everywhere.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> It means that you will get anywhere between 1/4th to full of the mentioned speed. Heh.. I was keeping an eye on this, this sucks anyway. As they have already mentioned the contention ratio, you cannot complain if you get 256kbps on your 1mbps line



Revealing the contention ratio is considered as an International policy of ethical transparency. There are very few providers who tell their customers straight up about the contention ratio.

BTW, why do you think it sucks? Is it because BSNL has > 1:8 contention? And please understand that contention doesn't necessarily mean that you'll content for the same 2Mbps line, It's the card/port at the DSLAM in the exchange that you'll be contenting for and DSLAM ports can be anywhere between 2Mbps to 100Mbps.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ good point.


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> It can also lead to BSNL & MTNL reducing their rates.........


 
it will be better then . . .


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 23, 2008)

such a large high speed connection for home users at so low prices ..... impossible 

if it was so cheap, then why other companies don't give them ? huh

I think its an out of limits thingy for India that too home users....unless the infrastructure is improved to be cheap.


----------

